# Marty Friedman : Forbidden City



## Nitsuj (Jan 2, 2012)

Something I've been working on over the past few months. A very old Marty Friedman tune from an era of '80s shred guitar before he joined Megadeth. 

Not exactly the mix I want but I think it gets the message across.


Oh Nitsuj - Forbidden City (Marty Friedman) by Oh Nitsuj on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Jan 2, 2012)

Old school Marty Friedman FTW.

I think Scenes is probably my favorite of his albums.


----------



## Nitsuj (Jan 3, 2012)

Scenes was great. Marty FTW.


----------



## GMCUV7 (Jan 3, 2012)

Superb cover, enjoyed it - very familiar with welcome nuanced changes!
Sad to hear this is your last cover. Am looking forward to hearing your stuff though and how you play with that influence.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 3, 2012)

I've got the vinyl sat around here somewhere so you could say I'm familiar and a fan 

Very nice cover! Kept the atmosphere and little phrasing foibles and nuances that made the original work so well.


----------



## Nitsuj (Jan 3, 2012)

The temptation to transcribe and record other tunes is always so great. There's so much to learn and absorb but its about time for me to move on to uncharted territory. 

Cheers dudes.


----------



## Nitsuj (Jan 3, 2012)

fuck.. I need to get the vinyl.


----------

